# Rhesus negative & miscarriages



## Inca (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi,

i few years ago i had three miscarriages not long after one another, the first one i did a pregnancy test which was positive but at 6 weeks i miscarried, i hadnt been to the doctors or anything with me not being very far on, and didnt go and see anyone after i miscarried either. 

a few months later i thought i was pregnant again but same thing happened after 5 weeks i had a really bad period so was sure i had miscarried again.

a couple of months after that i got pregnant again and got to 12 weeks but started bleeding, i went to see the doctor immediately and he then sent me for a scan which showed no heartbeat, also it came to light about me being rhesus negative so i was told to go home and go back to the hospital the next day to see a nurse and get the injection with me being rh negative which i did do (i miscarried the night of the scan).

i was in 35 when all this happened and already had two children when i was in my early twenties in a previous relationship.

after 12 months or so i failed to get pregnant again so went to the doctors and i had blood tests for 3 months which showed i was ovulating.

that was four years ago and i still havent managed to get pregnant again, i do suffer from really bad periods and spotting a week before i am due to have a period, sometime they are so painful i think was i pregnant.

my question is because i didnt realise about the rh negative injection i should have had the first couple of times i miscarried could this be stopping me getting pregnant now, could my body be rejecting the egg when it implants or something hence my periods often being so bad?

im not one for going to the doctors but i did think i might have had endrometriosis with my periods being the way they are and i also suffer from a lot of back pain, so went to the doctors and she said she thought it wasnt that and not much help really.

im not getting any younger and am giving up all hope of ever falling pregnant again  

thanks in advance for any answers x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We only give anti d after 12 weeks of pregnancy, as before then there isn't enough cross over of fetal and maternal blood, so it won't have been that which has caused your problems. 
I hope you manage to have more investigations soon and get an answer,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Inca (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Emilycaitlin, i can stop worrying about that now, thanks again xx


----------

